# Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat - UPDATE: Twitch antwortet: "Streamers with Tourette's syndrome have a



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2019)

Update:


INU.ID schrieb:


> > *Twitch gives support to Sweet Anita*
> >
> > Dale Cruse, the Principal Program Manager for Accessibility &   Inclusive Design for Twitch, spoke out about the issue on Twitter   January 8 with a tweet that read: "*Streamers with Tourette's syndrome   have a home at Twitch. You are welcome here.*"
> 
> ...




Original Beitrag:

Wie zumindest die YouTube-Konsumenten unter euch sicher schon mitbekommen haben, ist der deutsche Kanal "Gewitter im Kopf" dieses Jahr (oder sogar ever?) der am schnellsten wachsende deutschsprachige Kanal gewesen - in weniger als einem Jahr wurden es über 1,6Mio Abonnenten. Hinter Gewitter im Kopf stecken Jan und sein Freund Tim. Jan leidet unter einer speziellen Form von Tourette. Er hat nicht nur motorische, sondern auch verbale Ticks. Diese Form nennt man "Koprolalie". Dabei sagt der Betroffene häufig "böse" Worte bzw. ganze Sätze, und beleidigt die in seiner Nähe befindlichen Personen tlw. extrem hart.

Eine sehr erfolgreiche englischsprachige Youtuberin (ihr YT-Kanal) bzw. Streamerin ist "Sweet Anita". Sie ist auf Twitch sehr aktiv, und leidet wie Jan ebenfalls unter Koprolalie. Anfang Dezember nahmen die Rufe nach einem Bann verstärkt (stärker als "üblich") zu, als sie eine judenfeindliche Äußerung von sich gab. Vor kurzem hatte sie dann auch noch zum ersten mal das N-Wort in einem Stream gesagt. Laut eigener Aussage wurde sie vom Stream-Chat sogar darauf getriggert. Das bedeutet, eine Person (oder wie hier der Chat) sagt bestimmte "böse" Worte immer wieder vor (oder macht Anspielungen), damit der Tourette-Kranke diese irgendwann selbst sagt.

So kam es dann natürlich, dass der eine oder andere Zuschauer sich durch eine derartigen Äußerung gestört fühlte. Unter den Kritikern waren auch der bekannte Twitch-Streamer Summit1g und seine Freundin "lilchiipmunk", die kurz nach der judenfeindlichen Äußerung via Twitter den Bann von Sweet Anita auf Twitch forderten. Aktuell hat Sweet Anita wegen ihres Tourette Syndroms eine Sonderabsprache mit Twitch. Die ist aber natürlich nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Es könnte also theoretisch durchaus passieren, dass die Streamer und YouTuber mit dieser Form von Tourette vielleicht doch zukünftig mal "abgeschaltet" bzw. gebannt werden.

Hier ein Video von ihr zu dem Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sPjd_hEOtgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Noch ein paar weitere Artikel zum Thema: Klick



*Was sagt ihr dazu? Sollten solche "kranken Menschen" nicht live streamen oder ihre Videos [unzensiert] auf YouTube hochladen dürfen?*




Meine Meinung:

Ich verfolge Jan bzw. den Kanal Gewitter im Kopf quasi vom ersten Video an. Ich hab damals den Pro7-Beitrag gesehen und fand ihn sofort total sympathisch, und seine Form der Krankheit auch super unterhaltsam. Da ich die Krankheit schon aus Kindertagen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne, war sie mir weder unangenehm, noch hatte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen über die lustigen Situationen zu lachen. Und wie man an den mittlerweile über 1,6Mio YouTube-Abonnenten von Gewitter im Kopf sieht (der Kanal ist erst Anfang 2019 gestartet!), oder an den 600.000 Twitch-Followern von Sweet Anita, kommen sie ja auch auch bei den Zuschauern sehr positiv an.

Ich kann nicht wirklich verstehen warum Menschen daran Anstoß nehmen. Es ist eine Krankheit, es spiegelt nicht die persönliche Meinung der Betroffenen wieder. Also warum muß man deswegen (auch wenn es um Äußerungen wie "Du N-Wort" geht, oder "... zu Anne Frank in den Ofen" usw) so ein Theater machen?


----------



## Cruach (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Einfach bei YouTube Videos die "schlimmen" Wörter beepen. Live Stream bei Twitch dann halt nicht möglich. Es kann halt nicht alles für einen funktionieren, manche dürfen auf Grund ihrer Krankheit kein Auto fahren, die beiden können halt nicht live streamen. Who cares? Mich nicht sonderlich.


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Tourette ist ein Handicap, eine Behinderung. Wenn sie u.a. von der Plattform Twitch, die einen sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Nutzen bedient, ihres Handicaps wegen gebannt wird, ist das ein Ausschluss aus dem sozialen Leben. und gleichzeitig eine schlimme Form von Diskriminierung. 

Wenn zwei "Youtuber" oder konkurrierende Streamer meinen, jemanden wegen körperlichen Einschränkungen auszuschließen, dann sollte man sich evtl. besser diese beiden vornehmen!


----------



## yingtao (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Tourette ist ein Handicap, eine Behinderung. Wenn sie u.a. von der Plattform Twitch, die einen sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Nutzen bedient, ihres Handicaps wegen gebannt wird, ist das ein Ausschluss aus dem sozialen Leben. und gleichzeitig eine schlimme Form von Diskriminierung.
> 
> Wenn zwei "Youtuber" oder konkurrierende Streamer meinen, jemanden wegen körperlichen Einschränkungen auszuschließen, dann sollte man sich evtl. besser diese beiden vornehmen!



Es wäre nur Diskriminierung, wenn die gebannt wird, weil sie Tourette hat. Sie soll aber vielleicht gebannt werden, weil sie gegen die AGB verstößt und (wenn auch krankheitsbedingt) von Twitch nicht geduldete Wörter sagt. Das ist keine Diskriminierung, da nicht gezielt eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen ausgeschlossen wird. Bei Behinderungen ist es immer schwierig Dinge fair zu bewerten. Auf der einen Seite wollen die Behinderten ganz normal behandelt werden, damit diese sich nicht als behindert fühlen. Auf der anderen Seite brauchen Menschen mit Behinderung aber Hilfe um bestimmte Dinge im Leben auszuführen.

Beim Youtube Kanal ist es ganz einfach innerhalb der Regeln zu bleiben, indem man Beleidigungen einfach aus den Videos schneidet oder einen Piepton drüber legt. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch nichts mit Zensur zu tun sondern ist Teil der AGB für die Nutzung der Youtube Plattform bzw. deren Monetarisierungsregeln. Bei Twitch geht das ganze natürlich nicht so einfach und besonders wenn der Chat die Person dann noch dazu triggert. Mich persönlich stört es nicht aber ob Leute mit einer Behinderung eine bevorzugte Behandlung bekommen sollten weiß ich nicht. Ich versuche immer Menschen mit Behinderung als normale Menschen zu sehen und zu behandeln und ihnen so wenig Sonderbehandlung zu geben wie möglich, da die (zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach) sich dann weniger ausgegrenzt fühlen. Besonders Menschen mit psychischen Einschränkungen wie Tourette oder Down-Syndrom sind immer dankbar dafür das ich ganz normal mit ihnen spreche und nicht in dieses langsame, abgehakte Sprechen verfalle.


----------



## Lelwani (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Soll sie doch einfach bei YT streamen wo is das problem?! machen doch Gewitter im Kopf auch... 

Wenn Twitch das so nich mag fertig is ihre plattform.


Hier wird wieder viel wind um nix gemacht, behinderte wollen immer genauso behandelt werden wie "normale"  ja dann eben in AGBs sachen auch fertig....  immer dieses ewige rumgeheule...


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Was ein quatsch nur weil jemand krank ist soll er nicht streamen dürfen.

Vorallem sollten sich Menschen mit sowas befassen anstatt solche Menschen auszugrenzen.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Hier wird wieder viel wind um nix gemacht, behinderte wollen immer genauso behandelt werden wie "normale"  ja dann eben in AGBs sachen auch fertig....  immer dieses ewige rumgeheule...



Eine normale Behandlung bzw sozialer Umgang ist relativ, sofern es nicht einschränkt und ausschließt. Es gibt, zumindest bei uns in Deutschland, das Recht auf Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft. Inklusion etc. Inklusion bedeutet nichts anderes als, das man jemanden, trotz körperlicher und/oder psychischer Einschränkung, teilhaben lässt, innerhalb der Gesellschaft und im Arbeitsleben und sowieso. Deshalb gibt es zB auch Zusatzausstattungen für Autos, die bezuschusst werden, oder Rampen oder Fahrstühle etc, dass auch in der Mobilität eingeschränkte Personen alles machen können was geht, zB selbstständig sein. Zuschüsse auch für die Arbeitsplatzausstattung.
Manche Behinderungen und deren Symptome machen es aber unmöglich, zumindest ohne Unterstützung (diese hier ist relativ) am aktiven Leben teilzunehmen. Wenn wir jetzt jemanden ausschließen, weil er als Symptom ziemlich böse Wörter sagt, dann ist das Diskriminierung in Reinform. Das ist nichts anderes, als wenn wir jetzt verbieten würden, das Rollstuhlfahrer Auto fahren.


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Tourette ist ein Handicap, eine Behinderung. Wenn sie u.a. von der Plattform Twitch, die einen sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Nutzen bedient, ihres Handicaps wegen gebannt wird, ist das ein Ausschluss aus dem sozialen Leben. und gleichzeitig eine schlimme Form von Diskriminierung.
> 
> Wenn zwei "Youtuber" oder konkurrierende Streamer meinen, jemanden wegen körperlichen Einschränkungen auszuschließen, dann sollte man sich evtl. besser diese beiden vornehmen!



Ich hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht zu kaltherzig rüber, aber ein Querschnittsgelähmter kann auch nicht an einem 100m Lauf teilnehmen. 
Wenn eine Streamingplattform keine Schimpfwörter zulässt, dann ist das eben so. 

Es ist jedoch Schwachsinn, dass Leute mit Tourette prinzipiell nicht streamen sollten. Nur eben auf einer geeigneten, offeneren Plattform.


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht zu kaltherzig rüber, aber ein Querschnittsgelähmter kann auch nicht an einem 100m Lauf teilnehmen.
> Wenn eine Streamingplattform keine Schimpfwörter zulässt, dann ist das eben so.
> 
> Es ist jedoch Schwachsinn, dass Leute mit Tourette prinzipiell nicht streamen sollten. Nur eben auf einer geeigneten, offeneren Plattform.


Nein das finde ich nicht. 

Nur weil Schimpfwörter genannt werden im stream. 

Man sieht doch das die Person krank ist. 

Es liegt nicht daran das da Schimpfwörter genannt werden es liegt daran das sich Menschen vor solchen Kranken Menschen verschließen.

Wenn du wüsstest das eine wunderschöne Frau HIV hat sie dir aber nicht sagt und du Sex mit ihr hattest,hättest du Sex mit ihr gehabt wenn sie es dir vorher erzählt hätte?

Man muss sich informieren egal ob HIV oder andere Krankheiten.

Es liegt an jedem selbst wie er zu solchen Menschen steht.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

Reicht es nicht, wenn man angibt, dass sich der Kanal an Personen über 18 richtet und in einem weiterführenden Link erklärt, dass man diese Vorschaltung nur verwendet, weil Schimpfworte fallen, man aber die Streamerin nicht wegen ihrer Entwicklungsstörung diskriminieren will?

Für mich fiele ein Bann nämlich unter Diskriminierung. Man will sie aus dem öffentlichen Raum verbannen, unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Jugendschutzes.

Sie ist schließlich nicht Eric Cartman. „Eselständer!“



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht zu kaltherzig rüber, aber ein Querschnittsgelähmter kann auch nicht an einem 100m Lauf teilnehmen.
> Wenn eine Streamingplattform keine Schimpfwörter zulässt, dann ist das eben so.
> 
> Es ist jedoch Schwachsinn, dass Leute mit Tourette prinzipiell nicht streamen sollten. Nur eben auf einer geeigneten, offeneren Plattform.



Der Vergleich hinkt. Sie kann reden, sie hat nur eben unkontrollierbare Ticks, eine Impulskontrollstörung, Ein Querschnittgelähmter kann nicht laufen, weil ihm die körperlichen Fähigkeiten dazu fehlen.

Die 1,6 Millionen Follower hat sie sicher auch nicht, damit diese endlich lernen können, wie man in einer anderen Sprache flucht (übrigens ein wichtiger Schritt im Lernen und Verstehen einer Fremdsprache) oder um sich über sie lustig zu machen.

Das ist etwas, was Twitch in seinem Konfektionierungs- und Regulierungswahn nicht versteht. Die User/ Viewer nutzen Twitch wegen der Streamer, nicht wegen Twitch.


----------



## barmitzwa (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt. Sie kann reden, sie hat nur eben unkontrollierbare Ticks, eine Impulskontrollstörung, Ein Querschnittgelähmter kann nicht laufen, weil ihm die körperlichen Fähigkeiten dazu fehlen.
> 
> Die 1,6 Millionen Follower hat sie sicher auch nicht, damit diese endlich lernen können, wie man in einer anderen Sprache flucht (übrigens ein wichtiger Schritt im Lernen und Verstehen einer Fremdsprache) oder um sich über sie lustig zu machen.
> 
> Das ist etwas, was Twitch in seinem Konfektionierungs- und Regulierungswahn nicht versteht. Die User/ Viewer nutzen Twitch wegen der Streamer, nicht wegen Twitch.



Ich habe auch Beine und kann sie benutzen. Jedoch nicht so gut, dass ich damit bei Olympia teilnehmen könnte - egal mit wie viel Training. Ist es diskriminierend mich von da auszuschließen, nur weil ich nicht die passende Genetik dazu habe?


----------



## Petoschka (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Am Ende muss die Gute noch ab und an das Haus verlassen und sich draußen mit Leuten abgeben, weil sie nicht mehr (auf Twitch) streamen darf. Dann lernt sie dort unter Umständen jemanden kennen, dem ihr Handicap egal ist und sie lernt die Freuden des Lebens abseits vom Computer kennen. In zwei bis drei Wochen lacht sie die kleinen Kinder aus, die sich beim zocken zuschauen lassen und alles ist gut. Ich weiß, dass das unrealistisch ist, aber ich bin halt ein hoffnungsloser Romantiker.


----------



## Lelwani (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Eine normale Behandlung bzw sozialer Umgang ist relativ, sofern es nicht einschränkt und ausschließt. Es gibt, zumindest bei uns in Deutschland, das Recht auf Teilhabe an der Gesellschaft. Inklusion etc. Inklusion bedeutet nichts anderes als, das man jemanden, trotz körperlicher und/oder psychischer Einschränkung, teilhaben lässt, innerhalb der Gesellschaft und im Arbeitsleben und sowieso. Deshalb gibt es zB auch Zusatzausstattungen für Autos, die bezuschusst werden, oder Rampen oder Fahrstühle etc, dass auch in der Mobilität eingeschränkte Personen alles machen können was geht, zB selbstständig sein. Zuschüsse auch für die Arbeitsplatzausstattung.
> Manche Behinderungen und deren Symptome machen es aber unmöglich, zumindest ohne Unterstützung (diese hier ist relativ) am aktiven Leben teilzunehmen. Wenn wir jetzt jemanden ausschließen, weil er als Symptom ziemlich böse Wörter sagt, dann ist das Diskriminierung in Reinform. Das ist nichts anderes, als wenn wir jetzt verbieten würden, das Rollstuhlfahrer Auto fahren.




Ich kann überall was finden wenn ich will....

Die plattform stellt twitch damit stellt twitch auch die regeln passt es nich ... dann passt es eben nich mein gott....


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Beine und kann sie benutzen. Jedoch nicht so gut, dass ich damit bei Olympia teilnehmen könnte - egal mit wie viel Training. Ist es diskriminierend mich von da auszuschließen, nur weil ich nicht die passende Genetik dazu habe?



Strohmann-Argument. Warum sollte ich darauf antworten?

@Lelwani,

Twitch als privatwirtschaftliche Plattform hat natürlich Hausrecht. Nur ist es moralisch nicht immer richtig, diese Rechte durchzusetzen. Bei einer Impulskontrollstörung wie den Formen von Tourette ist Öffentlichkeit wichtig, um diese Menschen nicht auszugrenzen. Zumal Twitch doch diverse Möglichkeiten besitzt, auf die Eigenheiten des Kanals hinzuweisen.


----------



## Bongripper666 (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Hass und Ausgrenzung, so funktioniert heute unsere Gesellschaft.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



yingtao schrieb:


> Es wäre nur Diskriminierung, wenn die gebannt  wird, weil sie Tourette hat. Sie soll aber vielleicht gebannt werden,  weil sie gegen die AGB verstößt und (wenn auch krankheitsbedingt) von  Twitch nicht geduldete Wörter sagt. Das ist keine Diskriminierung, da  nicht gezielt eine bestimmte Gruppe von Menschen ausgeschlossen  wird.


Du sagst es doch selbst, krankheitsbedingt. Also ja, es  wird eine bestimmte Gruppe ausgeschlossen, nämlich diejenigen die an  Koprolalie leiden.


> Bei Behinderungen ist es immer  schwierig Dinge fair zu bewerten. Auf der einen Seite wollen die  Behinderten ganz normal behandelt werden, damit diese sich nicht als  behindert fühlen. Auf der anderen Seite brauchen Menschen mit  Behinderung aber Hilfe um bestimmte Dinge im Leben auszuführen.


Ich  bin mir nicht sicher ob man es eine Behinderung nennen kann, aber hier  brauchen Menschen keine Hilfe, sondern Akzeptanz, weil ihre Krankheit quasi nicht [von allen] akzeptiert wird.  Denn erst durch die mangelnde Akzeptanz (vielleicht wegen fehlender  Aufklärung?) werden die betroffenen Menschen eingeschränkt - und damit wenn man so  will ja auch erst "behindert".


> ... aber ob Leute mit einer Behinderung eine bevorzugte Behandlung bekommen sollten weiß ich nicht.


Du meinst also man sollte zb. Behindertenparkplätze abschaffen? Barrierefreie Wohnräume und Einrichtungen? Tourettekranke Menschen mit Koprolalie bestrafen wenn sie außerhalb ihrer Wohnung böse Dinge zu ihren Mitmenschen sagen?


> Besonders  Menschen mit psychischen Einschränkungen wie Tourette oder Down-Syndrom  sind immer dankbar dafür das ich ganz normal mit ihnen spreche und  nicht in dieses langsame, abgehakte Sprechen verfalle.


Unter welche psychischen Einschränken leiden Tourettekranke denn, die  nicht von der Reaktion der Umwelt/Gesellschaft auf ihre Krankheit  bedingt sind? (zb. Depressionen, trauen sich nicht mehr vor die Haustür zu gehen)

Sollte ein Tourettekranker etwa  bestraft werden, wenn er wegen Koprolalie einen Polizisten (und auch  immer wieder mal) beleidigt? Oder weil er im Supermarkt ständig "Heil H1tler" ruft? Ist es nicht ganz normal (auch) für solche Menschen zumindest gewisse Ausnahmen zu schaffen?

Mir geht es gar nicht primär um die Frage ob zb. Twitch (die ja aktuell genau wie YouTube eine Ausnahmeregelung haben) später einknickt, und solche Streamer bannt, sondern um DIE LEUTE bzw. ZUSCHAUER/Teile der Gesellschaft die sich daran (an der Krankheit sowie der Ausnahmeregelung) stören, und einen Bann fordern. Die Menschen die diese Krankheit quasi erst zu einem Problem machen.

Dazu kommt noch ein mMn sehr wichtiger Punkt: Wo passiert es. Klar, jeder  hat Zugang zu ihren Videos oder Streams. Aber jeder weiß dann eigentlich  auch ziemlich schnell, wo er gelandet ist. Teilweise steht ja schon im  Titel dass die Person krank ist. Sprich, wem es nicht passt, wer sich  daran stört, der kann ja auch ganz einfach wieder gehen - und sich  andere Streams/Videos anschauen.

Sollte sowas nicht reichen?


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Ich habe mich zum Thema bereits konstruktiv geäußert, aber irgendwie muss das jetzt raus.

Die Gutste ist von Koprolalie betroffen, was übersetzt und wortwörtlich „Schei§e labern“ bedeutet. Also sorry, wenn Twitch Sweet Anita deswegen bannt, müssten gut 50 Prozent aller Streamer von der Plattform verschwinden.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Beine und kann sie benutzen. Jedoch nicht so gut, dass ich damit bei Olympia teilnehmen könnte - egal mit wie viel Training. Ist es diskriminierend mich von da auszuschließen, nur weil ich nicht die passende Genetik dazu habe?


Das wäre dann aber eher weil du diese Höchstleistung nicht erbringen kannst.
Bei ihr sind das gesundheitliche Störungen welche diese Ticks hervorbringen aufgrund einer Erkrankung.
Videos kann sich ja scheinbar machen, nur hat sie eben immer wieder Ticks.
Aber wenn man weiß das sie krank ist kann man fairer Weise auch darüber hinwegsehen.

Ich kenne die Frau und ihre Videos nicht, aber finde das schon diskriminierend.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die Gutste ist von Koprolalie betroffen, was übersetzt und wortwörtlich „Schei§e labern“ bedeutet. Also sorry, wenn Twitch Sweet Anita deswegen bannt, müssten gut 50 Prozent aller Streamer von der Plattform verschwinden.



Danke für die womöglich letzte große Untertreibung des ausklingenden Jahres.


----------



## Nazzy (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

da kommen Erinnerungen hoch....

YouTube

wundert mich, dass sie bislang recht " stressfrei" streamen konnte. Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis so etwas passieren würde.
Wer sich von Tourette " Leuten" angesprochen fühlt, der muss schon ein ziemlicher Kleingeist sein.  Eventuell sollte man auch härter im Chat durchgreifen, wenn Leute sie ständig triggern.


----------



## Kelemvor (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Wenn der Kanal nur noch die, vielleicht unbeabsichtigte, Funktion hat ihr Tourette medienwirksam auf die Plattform zu bringen ist der Bann vollkommen sauber. 

Sonst wird ihre Krankheit nur eine Lachnummer für einen Großteil ihrer Zuschauer, das finde ich wesentlich schlimmer als das Twitch jetzt die Notbremse zieht.


----------



## Temporal (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Was ein quatsch nur weil jemand krank ist soll er nicht >nicht< streamen dürfen.
> 
> Vorallem sollten sich Menschen mit sowas befassen anstatt solche Menschen auszugrenzen.



FTFY


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Temporal schrieb:


> FTFY


Wo steht bei mir "nicht nicht".

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Eine sehr erfolgreiche englischsprachige Youtuberin (ihr YT-Kanal) bzw. Streamerin ist "Sweet Anita". Sie ist auf Twitch sehr aktiv, und leidet wie Jan ebenfalls unter Koprolalie. Anfang Dezember nahmen die Rufe nach einem Bann verstärkt (stärker als "üblich") zu, als sie eine judenfeindliche Äußerung von sich gab. Vor kurzem hatte sie dann auch noch zum ersten mal das N-Wort in einem Stream gesagt.


Auf Twitch das N-Wort "Nazi" sagen geht gar nicht 

Aber da man beim Uploaden auf Twitch einen delay einstellen kann, wie wäre es mit einem Tool das auf einem Knopfdruck noch schnell ein Beep-, Rülps oder Furzgeräusch zum übertönen abspielt wenn ihr mal wieder ein "Nazi" durchrutscht ?


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Nazzy schrieb:


> da kommen Erinnerungen hoch....
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...



Öhm...

Wie spricht man eigentlich Deinen Namen aus @ Nazzy?


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Wenn der Kanal nur noch die, vielleicht unbeabsichtigte, Funktion hat ihr Tourette medienwirksam auf die Plattform zu bringen ist der Bann vollkommen sauber.
> 
> Sonst wird ihre Krankheit nur eine Lachnummer für einen Großteil ihrer Zuschauer, das finde ich wesentlich schlimmer als das Twitch jetzt die Notbremse zieht.


Ich glaube nicht das ihre Ambition eine "Vermarktung ihrer Krankheit" ist.
Es geht wohl eher um Aufklärung, warum sie sich zwischendurch in ihren Videos anders äußert. Damit jeder Bescheid was das es eine Erkrankung ist.
Manche machen ihre Krankheit auch bewußt öffentlich, um damit besser umgehen zu können und auch um auf Verständnis zu stoßen.
Was viele Menschen ja auch haben. Am schlimmsten ist für sie eine soziale Ausgrenzung. Was jetzt dort seitens des Betreibers gerade geschieht.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Man sollte auch bedenken, das Leute mit Handicaps/Krankheiten eh schon stark in der Berufswahl eingeschränkt sein können und es in diesen Fällen nicht immer einfach ist selbst seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Diesen Menschen die Grundlage dafür zu entziehen ist nicht nur moralisch verwerflich. Der Gipfel des Ganzen ist wenn auch noch Neid (vermeintlich Gesunder) einer der Antriebe dahinter ist, erbärmlicher geht es kaum noch.


----------



## INU.ID (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mJO-Q-FltI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Ich finde es lächerlich, aber mich wundert es nicht. Man hätte ja auch immer noch die Möglichkeit sich sowas einfach nicht anzuschauen. Stattdessen suchen anscheinend manche Leute nach Sachen, worüber man sich echauffieren kann. Als ob man bei Tourette wüssen würde, was aus dem Synapsenmassaker sprachlich raus kommt...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



> Vor kurzem hatte sie dann auch noch zum ersten mal das N-Wort in einem Stream gesagt. Laut eigener Aussage wurde sie vom Stream-Chat sogar darauf getriggert. Das bedeutet, eine Person (oder wie hier der Chat) sagt bestimmte "böse" Worte immer wieder vor (oder macht Anspielungen), damit der Tourette-Kranke diese irgendwann selbst sagt.


made my day


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Soviele Probleme auf einmal.

1. Youtube/Twich/Streams!!!
2. Die ganzen Steamer, geht vernünftig arbeiten!!! 
3. Die ganzen "Fans" dieser Streamer, die offenbar keine Ahnung mehr von guter Unterhaltung haben(Spoiler: Jmd beim labern/zocken zugucken, ist i.d.r. keine gute Unterhaltung!)
4. Die ganzen Idioten, die alle Menschen wg einzelnen Wörtern, die in der Regel aus dem Kontext gerissen sind(vermutlich weil die Personen zu dumm sind den Kontext zu verstehen), kritisieren und in irgendeine Ecke stellen. 
5. Websiten die über sowas berichten

Aber so ist das halt heutzutage, wenn jeder meint alles der Welt mitteilen zu müssen, dann nehmen sich das recht auch die nicht streamer raus, und feuern ihren Blödsinn in alle Richtungen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, jmd hat was "Böses" gesagt hat, was i.d.R. total harmloses Zeug ist, nur eben versteht heutzutage ja niemand mehr was andere sagen wollen und fühlen sich einfach nur in ihren Persönlichkeiten, Glauben  oder Denkweisen angegriffen ... was weiß ich.

Wird defintiv mal Zeit für einen Riesen Kraken der in der Welt aufräumt .... (Bitte Watchmen gucken bevor man diese Aussage zerlegt)


----------



## Slezer (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Unterhaltung ist für jeden etwas anderes. Ich zb kann es nicht nachvollziehen das es Leute gibt die Fußball schauen. Andere verstehen nicht wie ich stundenlang zocken kann  

Jedem das seine.


----------



## Stockmann (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Ist völlig OK wenn die "Sweet Anita" oder sonst irgendwelche gebannt werden mit Tourette;
Wenn das Geschäftsmodell einzig darauf aus ist das Tourette und *explizit* das triggern von Schimpfwörtern etc.


Wenn jemand normal am streamen ist und das Tourette nur "eine Nebensache" ist, wäre dies völlig egal und würde niemanden stören.


----------



## BojackHorseman (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Soviele Probleme auf einmal.
> 
> 1. Youtube/Twich/Streams!!!
> 2. Die ganzen Steamer, geht vernünftig arbeiten!!!
> ...



OK Boomer.

Das komische Mäandern in deinem Rant zeugt nur davon, dass du gar nicht kapiert hast, worum es geht.

Würde mich in der Regel nicht jucken, aber du bist vermutlich nur etwas jünger als ich und ich hoffe mal, ich hab noch zwanzig Jahre vor mir, bevor ich so einen Opa-Stuss schreibe.


----------



## Karotte81 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> OK Boomer.
> 
> Das komische Mäandern in deinem Rant zeugt nur davon, dass du gar nicht kapiert hast, worum es geht.
> 
> Würde mich in der Regel nicht jucken, aber du bist vermutlich nur etwas jünger als ich und ich hoffe mal, ich hab noch zwanzig Jahre vor mir, bevor ich so einen Opa-Stuss schreibe.



Isch bin aber ein Millenial 

Naja, hauptsache du hast mäandern geschrieben, ist ja auch etwas, auch wenn es an der Stelle überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt  

Und natürlich habe ich überflogen worum es geht...Streamerin auf Twitch wg "N" Word gebannt ... dazu iwas mit Tourette Syndrom ... ungerecht, bla bla bla ...

Und ja, ich mag diesen ganzen Streamscheiß nicht und auch nicht die Probleme der Leute, die dort ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen indem sie uns von irgendeinem kram erzählen oder iwas zocken ... 

Und ja, ich habe verstanden dass es hier auch um die Frage geht, ob Twitch sowas darf, ob das richtig ist dass sie womöglich wg einigen wenigen Leuten, die sich mal wieder angriffen fühlen, jmd sperren ... daher auch meine Erwähnung dieser Gruppe in Punkt 4. 

Sonst noch was, Boman Mäadern Style? 

Und eins erkläre mir bitte, entweder bin ich zu JUNG, oder ich schreibe OPA Stuss.... aber beides zusammen geht nicht!


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Hört sich eher an dass du es Ihnen nicht gönnst mit Streaming Geld zu verdienen. Es gibt viel mehr Leute die mit mehr Müll auch noch mehr verdienen. Von daher.


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Übertrieben.

Twitch/Youtube-Kanäle haben Donations, Text-To-Speech...
Und oh, boi!

Das ist teil des Geschäftsmodells von denen.

Wenn die aus ihrer Krankheit Vorteile zieht, soll sie.

Momentan geht YT und Co vermehrt gegen ihre Contentcreatoren vor.
Ungleich.

Teilweise Softporn.
Auf YT sogar Porn.

Je nach Wissen ob es da ist, den Willen es zu finden und Gefälligkeiten.
Nur mal den Begriff Twitch-Thot reingeworfen.

Die einfache Lösung ne FSK ran zu machen, wäre zu einfach.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Research schrieb:


> Die einfache Lösung ne FSK ran zu machen, wäre zu einfach.



Wenn eine Altersbeschränkung alle Probleme löst, was wäre denn das passende Freigabealter für, sagen wir mal, Volksverhetzung, Leugnen des Holocaust und ausufernde Referate über von kommunistisch-zionistischen Illuminaten generierte Chemtrails?

Ich würde 99 Jahre als Mindestalter für angemessen halten, jedoch nur unter elterlicher Aufsicht.


----------



## MySound (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

"So kam es dann natürlich, dass der eine oder andere Zuschauer sich durch eine derartigen Äußerung gestört fühlte. "

Wenn die Affen sich "gestört" fühlen sollen se abschalten. Meine Güte.
Wie heutzutage jeder wegen allem getriggered ist und meint die Welt dreht sich um ihn. Ich kotze.


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn eine Altersbeschränkung alle Probleme löst, was wäre denn das passende Freigabealter für, sagen wir mal, Volksverhetzung, Leugnen des Holocaust und ausufernde Referate über von kommunistisch-zionistischen Illuminaten generierte Chemtrails?
> 
> Ich würde 99 Jahre als Mindestalter für angemessen halten, jedoch nur unter elterlicher Aufsicht.




In den USA alles legitim. In DE auch teils.
Sonst noch die Überschrift anpassen.
Themen Taggen.

Fertig.

Wichtige Probleme angehen: "Sind es die Echsenmenschen die die Welt regieren oder "die Kopfteppich-Fraktion"? Neue Bigfootsichtungen in Argentinien, geheime Wunderwaffe der Auswanderer-Nazis? Mehr in den 20:00 Nachrichten."


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde 99 Jahre als Mindestalter für angemessen halten, jedoch nur unter elterlicher Aufsicht.


Hmm, komisch. Meinst du das die Eltern dann noch leben?


----------



## BojackHorseman (8. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn eine Altersbeschränkung alle Probleme löst, was wäre denn das passende Freigabealter für, sagen wir mal, Volksverhetzung, Leugnen des Holocaust und ausufernde Referate über von kommunistisch-zionistischen Illuminaten generierte Chemtrails?
> 
> Ich würde 99 Jahre als Mindestalter für angemessen halten, jedoch nur unter elterlicher Aufsicht.



Für Volksverhetzung und Leugnung des Holocaust gibt es so eine Art FSK. „Triumph des Willens“ von Nazi-Fräulein Leni Riefenstahl als schnarchlangweilige Propaganda des NS-Regimes darf nur in wissenschaftlichen Seminaren oder unter ganz besonderen Themenabenden öffentlich aufgeführt werden, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Die Leugnung des Holocaust ist in Deutschland strafbewehrt und wurde bisher durch das Bundesverfassungsgericht als eine der wenigen Einschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit in jedem Urteil bestätigt. (Allein die Strafen sind mir dafür zu gering. Dafür muss man ins Gefängnis gehen; Geldstrafen sind hier nicht ausreichend.)

Quatsch wie Weltverschwörungen darf man verbreiten, solange sie nicht der in Punkt zwei dargelegten Argumentation zum Holocaust widerstreben.


----------



## Fly4Fun (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Hmm, ich glaube nicht dass J.F.K. nur von Lee Harvey Oswald ermordet worden ist. Bin ich jetzt der, der auch glaubt dass die Erde flach ist? 

Wie wärs mal mit differenzieren?

Thema Tourette, ich verstehe nicht warum diese stets so provokative Wörter benutzen. Als wüssten sie, das genau diese polarisieren unterbewusst.


----------



## Research (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Tourette-Syndrom – Wikipedia


> Das *Gilles-de-la-Tourette-Syndrom (kurz Tourette-Syndrom) ist eine angeborene Erkrankung des Nervensystems. Häufig ist die Ursache durch Veränderungen am Erbgut bedingt. Hauptmerkmale sind unwillkürliche Bewegungen (Tics, von französisch tic ‚nervöses Zucken‘) und ebenfalls Tic-artige Laut- oder auch sprachliche Äußerungen. Einfache motorische Tics können sich als Augenblinzeln, Naserümpfen, Kopfwerfen oder Grimassenschneiden äußern. Beispiele für einfache vokale Tics sind das Ausstoßen von bedeutungslosen Lauten, Husten oder das Nachahmen von Tiergeräuschen. Unter die Kategorie der komplexen Tics fallen im motorischen Bereich das imitierende Grimassenschneiden und das Nachmachen von Handlungen anderer. Komplexe vokale Tics sind das Nachsprechen von Wörtern oder das Herausschleudern obszöner und aggressiver Ausdrücke. Das Tourette-Syndrom wird zu den zentralnervösen Bewegungsstörungen gerechnet. Primäre Tic-Störungen können weder geheilt noch ursächlich behandelt werden. Es stehen lediglich lindernde Behandlungsansätze zur Verfügung.*



Man muss dabei aufpassen das einige Krankheiten u.A. durch Veränderung der Gehirnstruktur entstehen. Sei es Unter/Mangel-Ernährung, Strahlung, Hormone ect.
Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären. Bedingt ist das der weibliche Körper während der Schwangerschaft Abwehrkörper gegen männliche Föten entwickelt. Die Menge der Abwehrkörper steigt mit der Anzahl der gezeugten männl. Föten. Bei weibl. passiert dies nicht.

Pädophilie ist zu ca. 40-60% angeboren, der Rest wurde in der Kindheit selber missbraucht und "vererbt" so das Trauma weiter. Man müsste also eher von Ansteckung sprechen.

Hormone und co spielen auch eine große Rolle, u.A. pflanzliches Östrogen und Restmenge der Pille. Kurz, Männer verweiblichen, Spermienzahl sinkt und sie werden sozialistischer. Wobei nur wenige Wissenschaftler das Thema voll angehen. Frauen entstehen dadurch auch Probleme, nur erinnere ich mich gerade an keine Konkreteren Beispiele. Es beeinflusst aber das Gemüt und ist wohl Krebsursache.

Das Hirn ist ne sehr fragile Sache.
Bei SPortlern hat man gelernt das jeder Schlag an den Kopf schädlich ist.
U.A. führt es bei Boxer und Co. zu erhöhten Suizid-raten, Gedächtnisproblemen, motorischen Störungen...


Und dann sind wir immer noch nicht bei Plastik, Weichmachern, Alltagschemiekalien, Alltagsgiften (u.A. Schwermetallen im Fisch, Uran im Mineralwasser) und Co angekommen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Research schrieb:


> Man muss dabei aufpassen das einige Krankheiten u.A. durch Veränderung der Gehirnstruktur entstehen. Sei es Unter/Mangel-Ernährung, Strahlung, Hormone ect.



Und nachts ist es kälter als draußen. Selbstverständlich entstehen einige Krankheiten durch Veränderung der Hirnstruktur. Für *angeborene* Erkrankungen jetzt lebender und ggf. angefeindeter Personen ist das allerdings unerheblich, da sich die Umstände vor ihrer Geburt nachträglich nicht ändern lassen, der Umgang mit dem Erkrankten jedoch schon.



> Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären.



Gewisse Forenbeiträge lassen sich durch Hirnschäden erklären, für Homosexualität (die übrigens keine Krankheit ist, auch wenn du das hier implizierst) fehlt dafür allerdings jeder wissenschaftliche Ansatz (von Nachweisen ganz zu schweigen).

Den restlichen Stuss lasse ich mal unkommentiert ...


----------



## Research (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Verwechsel sowas nicht mit eigenen Unwissen:
Raetsel geloest: Deshalb sind juengere Soehne oefter homosexuell - WELT
.
Forscher & Studien: Ist Homosexualitaet angeboren oder nicht? - Aktuell | SWR3
.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Research schrieb:


> Verwechsel sowas nicht mit eigenen Unwissen:
> Raetsel geloest: Deshalb sind juengere Soehne oefter homosexuell - WELT



Du hättest den Artikel vielleicht auch vollumfänglich lesen (oder verstehen) sollen, bevor du zu wilden Schlüssen springst.

1.) Die Artikel bestätigt grundsätzlich, dass bisherige Forschungen zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Homosexualität angeboren und nicht erlernt ist.

2,) Die Immunreaktion der Mutter erhöht lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit (!) bei Männern mit älteren Brüdern, dass eine möglicher (!) Auslöser für Homosexualität zum Tragen kommt. Nur 15% der homosexuellen Testgruppe hat ältere Brüder und auf die Entwicklung homosexuelle Frauen hat dieser Effekt gar keine Auswirkungen.

3.) Du hast immer noch nicht erklärt, wie du darauf kommst, dass sich "Homosexualität unter Männern ... zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären" ließe.

4.) Du hast immer noch nicht erklärt, wie du vom Tourette-Syndrom dorthin und zu weiteren abstrusen Auslegungen und erfundenen Zahlen bezüglich Pädophilie kommst.

5.) Du hast vor allem immer noch nicht erklärt, warum und auf welche "Veränderungen der Hirnstruktur" man "aufpassen" müsse, wenn eine Streamerin unter dem Tourette-Syndrom leidet. Du kannst aufpassen, bis du schwul wirst, wirst aber trotzdem nicht rückwirkend die Einflüsse negieren, die möglicherweise (!) bei besagter Person für die Ausprägung besagten Syndroms geführt haben, wenn es in diesem Fall nicht doch vererbt wurde und es gar keine pränatalen Einflüsse gab.
Und wie passt man überhaupt (beispielsweise) auf, das jemand keine älteren Brüder hat?



> Forscher & Studien: Ist Homosexualitaet angeboren oder nicht? - Aktuell | SWR3.



Und auch hier geht es, entgegen deiner Behauptung, explizit darum, dass Homosexualität nicht erworben wird. Weder durch Hirnschäden noch sonst irgendwie.
Auch der inhaltliche Bezug zu einer Streamerin mit Tourette wird dadurch keineswegs klarer, was damit zu tun haben könnte, dass du lediglich - wieder einmal - ein beliebiges Thema dazu nutzt, um dein Credo zu verkünden und (bestenfalls) Viertelwahrheiten unters Volk zu bringen.

Übrigens weist der Artikel bereits im Vorwort darauf hin, dass menschliche Homosexualität so alt wie die Menschheit und im Tierreich sogar noch älter ist, was auch deine Spekulationen über Verhütungsmittel und Umweltgifte als wesentlicher Auslöser zu pseudowissenschaftlichem Gelaber degradiert.
Das gilt übrigens auch für das Tourette-Syndrom. Schon die Beschreibung des Syndroms durch Gilles de la Tourette geht auf die Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts zurück, also lange bevor es hormonelle Verhütungsmittel oder industrielle Umweltgifte gab. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass man Beschreibungen der Symptome schon in deutlich älteren Quellen findet.

Ich würde dich daher bitten, den Nebelwerfer wieder abzubauen und eine klare Aussage darüber zu treffen, inwiefern dein jüngster Ausflug ins Schwurbelland irgend etwas damit zu tun hat, wie sich Zuschauer, Streaming-Plattformen und hiesige Foristen zu einer Streamerin positionieren sollten/könnten/müssten, die aufgrund ihrer Erkrankung gelegentlich unfreiwillig mit vulgären Ausdrücken um sich wirft. Natürlich nur, wenn es dir keine allzu großen Umstände bereitet.

(Falls du befürchtest, dadurch würde sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen, dass du oder deine Nachkommen schwul oder pädophil werden, kann ich dich beruhigen: Weder Dummschwätzerei noch der Verzicht auf selbige haben irgendwelche bekannten Auswirkungen darauf.)


----------



## Research (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Hach, was habe ich geschrieben:


> Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden  erklären. Bedingt ist das der weibliche Körper während der  Schwangerschaft Abwehrkörper gegen männliche Föten entwickelt. Die Menge  der Abwehrkörper steigt mit der Anzahl der gezeugten männl. Föten. Bei  weibl. passiert dies nicht.



Was du jetzt ausführlicher erklärst.
Danke für die Bestätigung.



> 1.) Die Artikel bestätigt grundsätzlich, dass bisherige Forschungen zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Homosexualität angeboren und nicht erlernt ist.


Dazu habe ich nichts gesagt, nur das man ~25% so erklären kann. Ursachenforschung.



> 2,) Die Immunreaktion der Mutter erhöht lediglich die Wahrscheinlichkeit (!) bei Männern mit älteren Brüdern, dass eine möglicher (!) Auslöser für Homosexualität zum Tragen kommt. Nur 15% der homosexuellen Testgruppe hat ältere Brüder und auf die Entwicklung homosexuelle Frauen hat dieser Effekt gar keine Auswirkungen.


Auch wieder eine Bestätigung.



> 3.) Du hast immer noch nicht erklärt, wie du darauf kommst, dass sich "Homosexualität unter Männern ... zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären" ließe.


Du hast es gerade selber erklärt.



> 4.) Du hast immer noch nicht erklärt, wie du vom Tourette-Syndrom dorthin und zu weiteren abstrusen Auslegungen und erfundenen Zahlen bezüglich Pädophilie kommst.


Weil wir von Veränderungen reden wofür die Betroffenen nichts können.
Laut neuen Befunden:
Preying on Children: The Emerging Psychology of Pedophiles - The New York Times
.
Scheint als ob damals die Gruppe "self-cherrypicked" war.
Wird aber weiter als Grund aufgeführt. Der Anteil wird nur im Laufe der Studien immer geringer. von 2007  85%.


----------



## RyzA (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Es gibt auch homosexuelle Männer welche vorher hetereo gelebt haben und erst später homosexuell leben.
Die haben sogar Kinder mit den Frauen.
Wenn sie nur angeboren wäre, dann würden sie ja von vornerein Männer auswählen.
Es sei denn sie haben aus einen (gesellschaftlichen) Zwang heraus zuerst anders gehandelt.

Edit: Das hat aber mit dem Ursprungsthema noch wenig zu tun. Und es ist auch dafür völlig unerheblich ob Tourette eine vererbbare Erkrankung ist oder nicht.


----------



## uka (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Für mich fiele ein Bann nämlich unter Diskriminierung. Man will sie aus dem öffentlichen Raum verbannen, unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Jugendschutzes.



Da Twitch eine amerikanische Plattform ist und dort das nennen bestimmter Begriffe unter Rassismus läuft ist dies höher zu werten. Die Streamer müssen sich an amerikanisches Recht halten. 

Es gibt auch Streamer, die haben eine "live-peep" Funktion. Da wird das ganze Voice erst durch ein Programm laufen gelassen .. das ist nicht perfekt, sorgt aber schon dafür das du das möglichste tust um zu verhindern das Rassistische, Diskriminierende oder "Erotische" -Inhalte gesagt werden. Dann würde die Sache für die Personen hier auch anders aussehen.


Edit: Huch, gar nicht gesehen das der Beitrag schon vom letzten Jahr ist und es schon 2 Seiten Diskussionen gab ..


----------



## Mahoy (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Research schrieb:


> Was du jetzt ausführlicher erklärst.
> Danke für die Bestätigung.



Ich danke. Du hast soeben bestätigt, dass du entweder des verstehenden Lesens nur unzulänglich mächtig bist oder vorsätzlich selektiv liest.
Nichts von dem, was du behauptest hast, wird durch mich oder die von dir angeführten Artikel bestätigt.

Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich NICHT zu ca. 25% (Woher kommt überhaupt diese Zahl?) durch Hirnschäden erklären, sondern eine isolierte Veränderung *kann* dazu führen, dass ein gewisser Teil von Männern mit älteren Brüdern mit *Anlagen* für Homosexualität geboren wird.
Und ob diese *Veränderung* überhaupt eine *Schädigung* ist, ist stark zu bezweifeln - schließlich ist es seit Menschengedenken normal, dass Menschen mehrere (auch männliche) Nachkommen haben.
Wenn man dann schon wild spekulieren will, dann doch wohl eher darüber, ob dass eine von zahlreichen ineinandergreifenden Notschaltungen sein könnte: Bekanntlich bringt Männerüberschuss gewisse Probleme innerhalb einer Population mit sich und viele Brüder bedeuten viele Männer. Da könnte es sich evolutionär als zweckmäßig herausgestellt haben, wenn einige nachgeborene Männer nicht im gleichen Umfang um Fortpflanzungsoptionen konkurrieren. 

Der weibliche Körper entwickelt während der Schwangerschaft KEINE Abwehrkörper gegen männliche Föten, sondern das Immunsystem der Schwangeren löst eine Veränderung in einem Eiweißbaustein aus, der nur im Hirn männlicher Föten vorkommt. Das ist keine immunologische Abwehrreaktion, sondern eine vom Immunsystem der Mutter auslöste Aktion, über deren Zweck sich trefflich spekulieren lässt.
Deiner verqueren Lesart nach wäre auch die Ausbildung deines Immunsystem im Mutterleib die Folge von Abstoßung - ist es aber nicht. Wenn deine werte Frau Mama dich als Fötus loswerden wollte, hätte sie schon bewusst drastischere Maßnahmen ergreifen müssen, denn ihr Immunsystem arbeitet in Sachen embryonaler Entwicklung rein aktivierend.



> Weil wir von Veränderungen reden wofür die Betroffenen nichts können.
> Laut neuen Befunden:
> Preying on Children: The Emerging Psychology of Pedophiles - The New York Times



Wenn ich mal aus dem Artikel zitieren darf:


> “*People don’t choose what arouses them — they discover it*,” said Dr. Fred Berlin, director of the Johns Hopkins Sex and Gender Clinic. “*No one grows up wanting to be a pedophile.*”



Du schriebst jedoch:


> Pädophilie ist zu ca. 40-60% angeboren, der Rest wurde in der Kindheit selber missbraucht und "vererbt" so das Trauma weiter. Man müsste also eher von Ansteckung sprechen.



Bemerkst du du die Diskrepanz selbst oder muss ich sie dir aufmalen?
Sicherlich kann erlebter Missbrauch ein Auslöser sein (ebenso wie zigtausend grundlegend harmlose Ereignisse des täglichen Lebens), durch den ein Mensch mit angeborener Anlage zu Pädophilie diese als sexuelle Ausrichtung entdeckt. Aber es wird kein Mensch ohne entsprechende angeborene Anlagen zum Pädophilen. Als Kind missbraucht werden viele, aber nur wenige pädophil - und zwar deshalb, weil jegliche Anlage dazu fehlt. Ebenso gibt es Pädophile, die nie selbst missbraucht wurden.
Und dann gibt es noch etliche, die Verhaltensmuster straffällig gewordener Pädophiler zeigen, aber gar nicht pädophil sind - ihre sexuelle Ausrichtung basiert eher auf Dominanz und die ist gegenüber Kindern als grundsätzlich Schwächere einfacher zu erzielen. Das wird auch gerne verwechselt.

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass das  immer noch keinen systematischen Bezug zum Tourette-Syndrom hat, denn die Anlage dazu ist nichts, was Betroffene an sich entdecken würden. Das ist eine komplett andere Ausprägungsmechanik.



RyzA schrieb:


> Es gibt auch homosexuelle Männer welche vorher hetereo gelebt haben und erst später homosexuell leben.
> Die haben sogar Kinder mit den Frauen.
> Wenn sie nur angeboren wäre, dann würden sie ja von vornerein Männer auswählen.
> Es sei denn sie haben aus einen (gesellschaftlichen) Zwang heraus zuerst anders gehandelt.



Du gibst dir die Antwort praktisch selbst. 

"Zwang" ist dabei aber zu hart, obwohl es natürlich auch solchen gibt. In der Breite würde ich aber eher von Konvention reden: Menschen erfüllen widerwillig eine konstruierte Norm, um nicht anzuecken. Seit Homosexualität dekriminalisiert ist, hat die Zahl von Personen, die ein heterosexuelles Familienleben vortäuschen, drastisch abgenommen.

Das gilt übrigens auch für Frauen und es haben ja auch nicht wenige homosexuelle Männer und Frauen gemeinsam ein heterosexuelles Leben vorgespielt, weil es dadurch einfacher war, einvernehmlich ein gänzlich anders geartetes Sexualleben nebenher zu führen. Man verstand ja die Bedürfnisse des Ehepartners und konnte auch die Empfängnis etwaiger Kinder viel besser organisieren, ohne sich zum Geschlechtsakt überwinden zu müssen.
Und diese Kinder haben sogar die gleiche Chance auf ein stabiles Familienleben wie bei tatsächlich heterosexuellen Paaren, weil die sexuelle Ausrichtung vom Kinderwunsch komplett entkoppelt ist.

Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es auch Bisexualität gibt. Für bisexuelle Männer und Frauen ist die heterosexuelle Musterfamilie die Option auf gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz, die andere Option bleibt offen.

Aber gut, meinetwegen können wir nach diesem leider erforderlichen Ausflug gerne wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen. Ich lasse nur tendenziöses Geschwurbel ungern unkommentiert - am Ende nimmt das noch irgend ein zufällig vorbeikommender Grundschüler für bare Münze.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

Ich finde Sweet Anita mega sympathisch. Ich habe hin und wieder mal bei den Streams reingeschaut und fand die Situation sehr amüsant, und sieh geht ja auch ähnlich damit um. Der Stream ist afaik auch nur für Erwachsene und es gibt einen Disclaimer in der Beschreibung, damit man weiß, worauf man sich einlässt. Wer es trotzdem schaut und sich angegriffen fühlt, ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*

WTF ist Twitch.
Ehrlich gesagt erbärmlich für Twitch.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> WTF ist Twitch.
> Ehrlich gesagt erbärmlich für Twitch.



?????

@Topic

Also wer sich von einem Tourett Tick wirklich beleidigt fühlt, der hat auch einige ganz persöhnliche Probleme.
Stream ab 18 (ist´s ja schon) und wenn es einem nicht gefällt -> Stream beenden = Problem gelöst. Ist das für manche wirklich so schwer?

Leute außgrund von z.B. Krankheiten zu diskriminieren gabs ja schonmal in Deutschland. War nicht so schön das ganze damals.


----------



## INU.ID (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt erbärmlich für Twitch.




Weil es immer noch missverstanden wird:

Die Streamerin "Sweet Anita" hat eine Sonderabsprache mit Twitch, die sie bis jetzt vor einem krankheitsbedingten Bann schützt. Ihre Videos auf YouTube hingegen sind alle nachbearbeitet, und zumindest die "krassesten" Wörter wurden zensiert. Ausnahmen können Aufzeichnungen von ihren Streams sein, die andere Zuschauer auf YouTube hochladen.

Der YouTube-Kanal "Gewitter im Kopf" hat augenscheinlich ebenfalls eine Sonderabsprache  mit YouTube, dort müssen die Videos offensichtlich nicht mal mehr zensiert werden. Und der Kanal streamt bisher auch nur auf YouTube.

Das Problem sind also "noch" nicht die Betreiber, sondern immer wieder aufkommende Beschwerden von Zuschauern (oder "Konkurrenten" wie zb. anderen Streamern), die einen Bann fordern, und beispielsweise wollen dass die Regeln, die ja auch für alle anderen Streamer gelten, genau so auch für Streamer mit Tourette gelten sollen. Und das kann dann zu einem Problem werden, wenn sich zu viele Menschen beschweren - und am Ende Twitch oder YouTube diesen Beschwerden vielleicht doch mal nachgeben.


Dazu auch folgendes Update:



> *Twitch gives support to Sweet Anita*
> 
> Dale Cruse, the Principal Program Manager for Accessibility &  Inclusive Design for Twitch, spoke out about the issue on Twitter  January 8 with a tweet that read: "Streamers with Tourette's syndrome  have a home at Twitch. You are welcome here."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worauf auch Sweet Anita schon geantwortet hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Sweet Anita grateful for Twitch support after Tourette's controversy | Dexerto

Twitch hat sich damit also eindeutig positioniert, und die Unterstützung solcher Streamer noch einmal zweifelsfrei bestätigt.


----------



## blautemple (11. Januar 2020)

*AW: Streamerin "Sweet Anita" soll von Twitch gebannt werden, weil sie Tourette hat*



Research schrieb:


> Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären.



Ansonsten geht es dir aber gut? Ich glaube mit dem Satz hast du ganz gut gezeigt wer hier einen Hirnschaden hat. Kleiner Tipp Homosexuelle sind es nicht


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Januar 2020)

@blautemple

Bitte ließ das ganze was er geschrieben hat, denk noch mal darüber nach und ändere dann deinen Post.


----------



## DaStash (13. Januar 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Tourette-Syndrom – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Man muss dabei aufpassen das einige Krankheiten u.A. durch Veränderung der Gehirnstruktur entstehen. Sei es Unter/Mangel-Ernährung, Strahlung, Hormone ect.
> Homosexualität unter Männern lässt sich zu ca. 25% durch Hirnschäden erklären.


Also nicht das ich generell der Krankheitstheorie nicht zustimmen würde jedoch stelle ich hier die Frage ob man bei Homosexualität von einer Krankheit sprechen kann oder nicht?!?

Ich meine nein, weswegen ich die Theorie die du hier darauf aufbauend implizierst nicht haltbar finde. 

Ansonsten hast du ja im Kern nicht Unrecht, insbesondere Hormone sind für vielfältigste Krankheitsbilder verantwortlich. Leider werden diese beispielsweise als Restbestände aus dem Trinkwasser(Pille Frau) nicht herausgefiltert. Ganz schlimm sind auch Weichmacher im Allgemeinen, da diese hormonell Wirken nur mit Homosexualität hat das alles nichts zu tun, ausgehend davon das es sich NICHT, wie von Dir dargestellt, um eine Krankheit handelt.

MfG


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. Januar 2020)

Homosexualität ist keine Krankheit. Warum? Krankheiten sind heilbar. Ob Homosexualität eine Entwicklungsstörung ist, darüber lässt sich streiten, weil man dadurch zehn bis fünfzehn Prozent der Bevölkerung in Richtung der „Entartung“ rücken würde. Das hatten wir lange genug in der Geschichte. Erst 1994 wurde Homosexualität generell straffrei.

Bekannteste Entwickungsstörung ist sicherlich die Pädophilie (und im erweiterten Sinn Hebephilie). Die keine Krankheit ist, aber zu Recht strafbar ist.

Vermutet wird eine genetische Disposition, da sich innerhalb von Familien Homosexualität durchaus häufen kann. Genetisch identische Zwillinge sind zu mehr als 50 Prozent beide homosexuell. Eine soziale Komponente á la „Schwul ist cool“ von South Park, gilt heute als Minderheitenmeinung.

Was übrigens superinteressant ist? Die Prädisposition für das gleiche Geschlecht scheint sich bei Schwulen oder Lesben nach einem anderen Mechanismus zu entwickeln, obwohl erstaunlicherweise das Y-Chromosom dabei keine Rolle zu spielen scheint.

Dass Homosexualität als solche eine normale Spielart der Natur ist, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Bei zahlreichen Säugetierarten wurde Homosexualität beobachtet. Bei den Griechen und Römern war es ganz normal. Arabische Moslems - die Gruppe mit der statistisch höchsten Schwulenfeindlichkeit - wissen oft nicht dass früher in ihrem Kulturkreis nur der passive Part als schwul galt.

Wissenschaftlich bleibt es eine interessante Frage. Gesellschaftlich sollten wir einfach mal im neuen Jahrtausend ankommen und uns nicht darum schweren, ob Peter und Klaus oder Nadine und Sabrina aufeinander stehen und Sex haben.


----------



## Nuallan (13. Januar 2020)

Amazon hat Angst vor dem Mega Shitstorm und knickt ein. Ob das bei kleinen unbekannten Streamern auch passiert wäre? Die Antwort kann man sich denken. Man muss aber fairerweise sagen das Amazon bei der Geschichte fast nur verlieren konnte. Das einknicken werden sie vielleicht noch bereuen, denn jetzt werden ganz viele Leute auf Twitch ein Tourette Syndrom "entwickeln" um mehr Follower zu kriegen. Aber mehr Follower bedeutet auch mehr Einnahmen für Amazon, also haben sie die Situation doch bestens gelöst. Klassische Win-Win Situation.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (14. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Dass Homosexualität als solche eine normale Spielart der Natur ist, sei nur am Rande erwähnt.


Bei Schwuppen wird viel zu sehr politisiert. Macht, was ihr wollt, aber ich will es NICHT sehen. Das ist mein verdammtes Recht. Als Objektophiler stehe ich wirklich nur auf die paar Bilder und Videos auf meiner Platte, die reibe ich euch aber nicht 24h unter die Nase.





Nuallan schrieb:


> Amazon hat Angst vor dem Mega Shitstorm und  knickt ein. Ob das bei kleinen unbekannten Streamern auch passiert wäre?  Die Antwort kann man sich denken. Man muss aber fairerweise sagen das  Amazon bei der Geschichte fast nur verlieren konnte. Das einknicken  werden sie vielleicht noch bereuen, denn jetzt werden ganz viele Leute  auf Twitch ein Tourette Syndrom "entwickeln" um mehr Follower zu  kriegen. Aber mehr Follower bedeutet auch mehr Einnahmen für Amazon,  also haben sie die Situation doch bestens gelöst. Klassische Win-Win  Situation.


Na, dann ist ja alles gut. Die Leute wollen haben Verständnis.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das einknicken werden sie vielleicht noch bereuen, denn jetzt werden ganz viele Leute auf Twitch ein Tourette Syndrom "entwickeln" um mehr Follower zu kriegen.


Ich glaube da liegst du falsch. Tourette als Krankheit kann man ganz schlecht spielen, besonders wenn spezielle "Nebenformen" wie zb. Koprolalie dazu kommen. Zumal man sowas auch gar nicht alleine "spielen" kann - irgendwann (ob im Stream, in Videos, über Facebook/Twitter usw) kommen auch noch Freunde und Verwandte mit ins "Spiel", die ja auch alle mitmachen müssten. Denn wenn man hier später als "Faker" enttarnt wird, hat man auf ganzer Linie "verschissen".

Grundsätzlich ist man aber natürlich auch nicht vor einem "Fake" gefeit. Ich erinnere da an den prominenten Fall des Rollstuhlfahrers Angel Hamilton aka ZilianOP:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_N5gixJ2X8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn man in Gedanken ist, und plötzlich vergisst das man eigentlich ja querschnittsgelähmt ist. 

Er nutzte seine "Krankheit" damals auch um Spenden einzusammeln, und hatte afaik um die 15.000$ eingenommen, bevor er eine Wunderheilung erfuhr. Twitch hat ihn sofort gebannt, und die Spender wurden glaube auch entschädigt. Aber klar, wer wirklich abzocken will, der findet auch Wege abzuzocken. Aber die Stellung von Twitch zum Thema Tourette bzw. Koprolalie wird dazu glaube nicht beitragen.


----------

